# Questions!!! New twins!!



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

One has latched but now appears does and doing this yawning thing( I'm aware she might be tired I'm just working myself into a state!!) the other one I haven't seen latch but is up be moving around and even bouncing. Surely he's eaten then right??!!

It's going to be -3 ish her tonight. Too cold for newborns to be put in the outdoor but enclosed calf shed??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to make sure they are eating.


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

The one is, the other one I managed to syringe about 3ml of colostrum but he acted like he didn't want it and then on mama went searching again, he doesn't seem able to find the nipple! The little girl finds it no problem. I moved them into the garage, the little girl was starting to look cold


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

Even when I hold it right in front of him with milk at the end he won't take it


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

It's been four and a half hours, if he hadn't gotten anything surely he wouldn't still be able to stand and walk!? They are all asleep now but when I went in he jumped up. I'll syringe as much colostrum into him as I can before I go to bed. Then maybe once in the middle of the night. Thoughts????


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

Well thank goodness, I tried again to assist the little one I hadn't seen latch to eat and this time he took to it and nursed for a good 2-3 minutes!!! I'll go and do it a few more times over the night, but I'm hoping he'll be good to go now 
:baby::dance:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good for you! Once they get some of that milk they will keep trying and almost always find it again. Good job!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had buck-doe twins do that this year, the doe latched immediately, and the buck took a long time. It was only two hours, though. Glad you got him latched!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad you were able to get him to drink, sounds like he was just being stubborn with you assisting.


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

Here they are!! They've been trying to climb all over everything in the pen this afternoon!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

